# Show me your planted vase.



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Do these count?









=======








=======








=======








=======


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Pretty cool tank and vase...... What plant is in the vase?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Ooops, my bad. I just realized you were asking for Vase with water. Hahah 

The plants are just a mixture of various trimmings from the tank next to it.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Still it's a good idea.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Just after planting--the anubia nana petite eventually filled in beautifully. 1.75g footed cylinder with lace rock over black sand. 










One of my longest running planted vases-1g cylinder of slightly green-toned glass. Constantly being re-done with or without wood, but always had ghost shrimp in residence. 












2g: Held scuds, cherry shrimp, ghost shrimp, a variety of snails and--in the last six months- a breeding pair of hybrid endlers (fry were live food treats for another tank)


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Do these count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That tank looks great!


----------



## osh (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow! Those are so cool!


----------



## Disher (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is the vase next to my picotope. Just a piece of moss and bamboo. Might get some shrimp for it.


----------



## inkbird (May 18, 2016)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## abe86 (Mar 26, 2014)

What do you guys think? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

I love the bromeliads. So pretty!


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

I think it's very nice. Odd thread placement, but very nice.


----------



## redavalanche (Dec 7, 2014)

First vase, used what I had available. Will house a couple assassin snails from the main tank.
Gonna put some of the MTS from the shrimp tank in the main one.
Did not want to get rid of the assassins, so into the vase.


----------

